# butt cap shredded off need advice



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Need to know if interior ceiling carpet glue will hold the new cap on, and, if I wrap the cap with tape (baseball tape) will it hold for a season? Unfortnately, it is a low-life daiwa eliminator 15 foot rod that sees alot of sandspike action. In and out so many times, the cap wore out and peeled off. Any home remidies would be deeply appreciated with your time to assist me in a solution. :fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

5 minute epoxy from the hardware store will do the trick.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

ditto less then a five dollar fix


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*ditto ditto*

got me poxy and will do, and ditto, ditto to you to. I also got a pen fishing rod (protrudes out from a pen! and 3 foot rod and reel for a graduation present) and it was so weak, when i went to cast, the end blank broke off. This poxy has a double duty job to do.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*got it back on*

they say when your butt falls off, pick it up and put it back on, thats just what i did with my butt cap, back to ready mode to slam the sand spikes. yes you do detect an early spring fever from me.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Rod Butts*

I normally use what is commonly known as the 'Deckhands' butt wrap for my rods which uses heat shrink for a rod cover.

Over this, for a butt cap, I go to a builder's supply store and get chair leg covers; the kind that fit over chair legs and use them with a friction fit.

I have also use bicycle handlebar covers with good results.

I fish with spikes in the surf and both types of covers serves me very well. JMHO C2


----------

